# Help Needed... with Convex edge Bit



## mtpockets (May 6, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I'm in the need of some assaitance here. I'm looking to put a shallow bullnose
on the edge of 3/4" MDF..

'm thinking that it would be the convex edge bit that would do this for me..

But, I'm not too sure as to which size bit That I would need to order..

Can someone please help out.. 1/2 shank..

Thanks in Advance..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mtpockets

They make many sizes to do this type of job 

MLCS bullnose and train track router bits

also look and some of the small bead bits..

=====



mtpockets said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm in the need of some assaitance here. I'm looking to put a shallow bullnose
> on the edge of 3/4" MDF..
> ...


----------



## mtpockets (May 6, 2009)

This is what I'm trying to achieve with the edge of 3/4" MDF

Hopefully, by adding the picture it may help .


----------



## mtpockets (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Bob..

I was looking at the Finger nail bits.. and it appears that, that may be what I need..

Now, given that I 'm using 3/4" stock and just want a slight bead... no edges

would I want to go with a 3/4" "Height of the Bead"

I really appreciate your help..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's some more

1-pc 1/2" SH 1-1/16" Radius Convex Edge Router Bit - eBay (item 140316755488 end time May-25-09 12:33:36 PDT)


1-pc 1/2" SH 3/4" Rad. Half Round Bull Nose Router Bit - eBay (item 130303815717 end time May-08-09 11:22:09 PDT)

1-pc 1/2" SH 5/8" Rad. Half Round Bull Nose Router Bit - eBay (item 140314859032 end time May-16-09 18:00:29 PDT)

1-pc 1/2" SH 1/2" Rad. Half Round Bull Nose Router Bit - eBay (item 130303833398 end time May-31-09 12:39:46 PDT)
====


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

If you use a 1 1/2" dia. "Bullnose" bit centered on your 3/4" stock, you will get a part of the arc instead of a full arc when using a 3/4" "Bullnose" on 3/4" stock.

Ray H


----------



## Amana Tool (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi MTPockets

Amana has a table edge bit that is exactly the profile that you need. #49551


----------

